# [OT] Männer sind Schweine

## beejay

... Frauen aber noch viel schlimmere.

Sie sind hinterlistig, fies, berechnend und opportunistisch.

Ich wollte es nur mal erwähnt haben.   :Sad: 

----------

## Mr.Big

Oh mein Gott, Beejay!

Es wird doch wohl nichts passiert sein?   :Rolling Eyes: 

-vollundganzzustimm-

----------

## return13

bei dem Avatar, ja auch kein Wunder   :Laughing:  - ne scherz beiseite, so schlimm wir männer auch sind, so schafft uns die frauenwelt doch immer zu überbieten... Stellt euch eine Welt vor in der es nur Frauen gäbe... Ständig diese miese, hinterfotzige art - so versteh ich zumindest konfliktbewältigung bei frauen, anstatt es zu klären werden da ingtiegren gespielt, versucht den feind gesellschaftlich abzustufen und zu isolieren, da sind wir männer doch sehr direkt und packen das Problem an der Wurzel... - gut, manchmal kanns dann schonmal brenzlich werden, aber dafür dauert ein streit bei uns nicht monate sondern minuten... und dann ist alles wieder gut...

Außerdem dieses stände verlangen sich anderen mitzuteilen... echt manchmal wünscht man sich ein Regler an der Seite des Kopfes damit man SIE leiser drehen kann...

----------

## nikaya

Also beejay,wenn Du darüber mit jemanden reden willst was die Ursache für Deinen Frust ist,der Dir zuhört und liebevoll aufmuntert...

...

tu es bitte nicht hier,sondern such Dir irgend so ein Herz-Schmerz-Forum.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xraver

...stimmt.

Bin jetzt bei ext3 weil meine Freundin es immer wieder schafft reiser4 zu kill.

Keine Ahnung worans liegt, schweinerei  :Wink: .

----------

## rage against the machine

Ich kann beejay nur zustimmen. Ich lasse mich deshalb auch mit keiner Frau mehr auf etwas laengeres als ein ONS ein.

----------

## Sourcecode

.....als Bisexueller zu leben hat sehr schöne Vorteile, aber auch nachteile.

Und als Bisexueller sage ich:

Männer sind keinen Deut besser als Frauen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

@all: stfu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xraver

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> @all: stfu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 

 

Ich stell mich mal blÃ¶d an;

Was soll das heissen?

----------

## UncleOwen

```
$ wtf stfu

STFU: shut the fuck up
```

----------

## xraver

Aso..

aber das tool wtf finde ich interessanter als die Antwort  :Wink: .

----------

## slick

Kaum bin ich mal paar Tage nicht da, werden hier schon dubiose Threads eröffnet  :Wink: , na zu Glück kann ich was dazu beitragen...

 *Quote:*   

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren! 
> 
> Voriges Jahr bin ich von der Version 'Freundin 7.0' auf 'Gattin 1.0' 
> 
> umgestiegen. Ich habe festgestellt, dass das Programm einen unerwarteten 
> ...

 

----------

## b3cks

 :Laughing:  <lol> Sehr guter Text. Heitert die Mittagspause auf...

Nun möchte ich aber doch gerne mal wissen, in welchem Zusammenhang beejay diesen Thread eröffnet hat.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Nun möchte ich aber doch gerne mal wissen, in welchem Zusammenhang beejay diesen Thread eröffnet hat.

 

Alkohol   :Razz: 

Der Text ist zwar bissl älter aber richtig gut  :Very Happy: 

Schön ihn mal wieder gelesen zu haben

----------

## xraver

@slick - der war bestens  :Wink: 

Wo haste das her?

----------

## monade

Alternativ auch:

 *Quote:*   

> Lieber Kundendienst,
> 
> letztes Jahr habe ich ein Update von Fester-Freund 5.0 auf Ehemann 1.0 gefahren. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass das neue Programm einige unerwartete Änderungen in wichtigen Modulen vornahm. Dabei wurde wohl der Zugang zu Blumen- und Edelstein-Anwendungen, der unter Fester-Freund 5.0 makellos funktionierte, stark eingeschränkt.
> 
> Außerdem hat Ehemann 1.0 viele andere wertvolle Programme deinstalliert (darunter Romantik 9.9), wohingegen unerwünschte Programme wie Fußball-Bundesliga 4.5 oder Formel 1.1 einfach installiert wurden.
> ...

 

----------

## ro

*seufz*, schön, wenigstens bin ich nicht allein mit solchen problemen.

----------

## slick

 *xraver wrote:*   

> @slick - der war bestens 
> 
> Wo haste das her?

 

Hatte, wie der Zufall es so will, mir eine Kollege geschickt, exakt fünf Minuten bevor ich diesen Thread las... der hat den irgendwo im Netz ausgegraben.

@monade, der ist auch sehr gut...

----------

## chrism

Ohhhhh diese Frauen. Schrecklich. Ich war neulich mit so einem Exemplar im Urlaub. Zu erst war das Wetter schlecht. >> Nörgel!!!!

Dann war das Wetter gut. >> Sonnenbrand >> Nörgel!!!!

Was will man machen.

----------

## nikaya

Den habe ich auch noch gerade gefunden und will ihn hier zum besten geben.Passt gerade gut zum Thema:

 *Quote:*   

>  ManGattin  
> 
>  Beispiel einer Manpage: 
> 
> gattin(1)                              User Manuals                              gattin(1)
> ...

 

----------

## slick

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Also beejay,wenn Du darüber mit jemanden reden willst was die Ursache für Deinen Frust ist,der Dir zuhört und liebevoll aufmuntert...
> 
> ...
> 
> tu es bitte nicht hier,sondern such Dir irgend so ein Herz-Schmerz-Forum.    

 

Ich muß einfach mal den Thread hochbumpen... ok. Ich weiß, auch wenn sich mein Text gerade "normal" liest, ich komme gerade von einer .. ok.. es war mal eine Weihnachtsfeier... später dann .. hmm.. wie beschreibe ich  das richtig? Sagen wir mal massive Vernichtung von Alkoholressourcen  ...  ogott wenn meine Frau das wüßte ... (wehe jemand schreibt ihr eine E-Mail) ... zumindest genau jetzt kann ich dieseas o.g. Gefühl nachvollziehen. Ich sitze um...wie spät ist es eigentlich? ... 7:00 sturzbesoff... ähmm... arbeitsfähig im Büro und ärgere mich darüber warum ich von meinen führsorglichen Kollegen aus der tollen Kneipe gerissen wurde, gerade als ich anfing Partystiimung zu entwickeln  ... und direkt ... also unmittelbar am Scheibtisch angekommen bin... ich glaube das nennt sich 24h Dienst oder so... nichts destotrotz ... ich bin nicht undingt der Weinachtsfan, aber wenn alle Feierlichkeiten so enden... geil! ... Ok, erklärt mich für besoff... ähm... besonders (un)aufmerksam heute, aber das mußte einfach mal sein... LG... ok, wie war nochmal meine Name? ... 

*Diese Post wurde in 5mal solanger Zeit wie sonst verfasst, mit zigmal Korrekturlesen... ich will mich ja schließlich nicht blamieren... *prost* oder so ...*

@ Mods: Kann man jemand eigentlich tageweise die Modrechte entziehen ... ich glaube heute wäre genau einer dieser Tage ... ;-.)

----------

## b3cks

Du plenkst! - Und bist angeheitert.  :Wink:  "Don't drink and root!", sag ich da mal.

----------

## nikaya

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... ich will mich ja schließlich nicht blamieren... *prost* oder so ...*
> 
> 

 

Hast Du aber...   :Twisted Evil: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ Mods: Kann man jemand eigentlich tageweise die Modrechte entziehen ... ich glaube heute wäre genau einer dieser Tage ... ;-.)

 

Naja,solange Du nicht irgendwelche Benutzer oder Threads sperrst kannst Du hier ruhig ein wenig rumlallen.

Ich vermute Dein Post wird Dir unendlich peinlich sein wenn der Alk aus dem Balg ist,aber als Mod hast Du ja viele Möglichkeiten...   :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *slick wrote:*   

> ... ok.. es war mal eine Weihnachtsfeier...

 

Jup, die erste Weihnacht alleine, wat fürn Scheiß. 

Ich würde mal vorschlagen, dass Du  das  liest und deine Freunde  dieses . Vielleicht wäre auch einer dieser   4 Phasen  Artikel interessant. Gleich im ersten Beitrag heisst es:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hilfe bei Freunden kannste vergessen, den jemand der den Schmerz nicht schon selbst erlebt hat, kann keine Ratschläge geben. Freunde hören zwar zu, sagen aber immer genau das was man hören will, aber das ist genau das Falsche.

 

 *slick wrote:*   

> ... und ärgere mich darüber warum ich von meinen führsorglichen Kollegen...

 

Morgen wirst du ihm dankbar sein.

Frohe Weihnachten slick!

Und für Dich ein gutes neues und glückliches Jahr 2007!

Grüße

Ma

----------

## SkaaliaN

Die beste Freundin ist das blonde aus dem Kühlschrank. Stellt auch keine Fragen^^

----------

